

Startup Fundraising. Never do just enough. - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2007/10/08/never-do-just-enough/

======
gasull
A complementary view on the topic:

[http://www.37signals.com/svn/archives2/less_as_a_competitive...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/archives2/less_as_a_competitive_advantage_my_10_minutes_at_web_20.php)

 _Less Money Times have changed. All other people’s money gets you these days
is into debt. And that’s not a great place to start anything from. You don’t
need money for hardware — hardware is cheap. You don’t need money for software
— software is free. You don’t need money for marketing — there are a variety
of ways get your message out online to a huge audience for next to free. Money
doesn’t buy you time and money doesn’t buy you passion (and passion is
something you need a boatload of). All money buys you are salaries. And
salaries buy you people._

------
DaniFong
On the other hand, Skunk Works managed to hit their budgets time and time
again. Why not aim for that?

